# حصريا صورة اجمل فتاة بس عيبها بتشرب سجاير



## mrmr120 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*اسيبكم مع الصورة *
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^*


----------



## Bino (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههه
حلوه اوى الصوره يا مرمر , تصدقى فيها شبه منك ؟ 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## mary (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مرمر السيجارة شكلها مش طبيعي هى البنت دى بتشرب إيه بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دانى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*معرفش انك حلوة اوى كدة يامرمر*
*انا لوكنت شفتك من زمان..................*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*ايه ده ؟*

*ازاي يا مرمر تنشري صورتك*

*تحشمي يا بنت:ranting:*


----------



## قلم حر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مرمر : انتي مخطوبه ؟


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*اة اة *
*الخفة هتبتدى بقى *
*ماشى *
*ملها مازى القمر اهى *
*مش احلى منكم كلكم *
*بس البنت فيها شبة من الاعضاء هنا *
*المانخير : تشبة كوبتك *
*البؤ :abanoub sedrak*
*العنين : السمردلى*​


----------



## jojo_josiph (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههة
جميلة*


----------



## قلم حر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رد مفحم بصحيح .
الويل لمن يعادي مرمر !


----------



## Bino (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ماااااااااااااااااااشى يا مرمر
بقى انا بوئى كده....بس تصدقى طلعتى جدعه و بتعرفى تردى​


----------



## ارووجة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

متزعليش منهم ياغالية
هدول  سئيلين

الصورة تجنن هههههههههه  هو وين فمها   حاته السيجارة فين


مرسي ياقمر على الصورة


----------



## mrmr120 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*hahahahaha *
*marcy ya arooga ya 3asl*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*جميله اوى الصوره دى بس هى عندها كام قرن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معقولة دة
وبعدين يابسمة دي مش بتنحسب كدة بالسنين لا غالبا بلمليون سنة ضوئية


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*ليكم كلكم *
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههه حلوه بالسنه الضوئيه دى بس لو تأخد بالك قاعده جوه طفايه حواليا سجاير وطايفه بالهبل*


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*طفايات بالهبل*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههه حلوه بالسنه الضوئيه دى بس لو تأخد بالك قاعده جوه طفايه حواليا سجاير وطايفه بالهبل*


 
طايفة بالهبل ههههههههههههههههههههه
معلشي ياجماعه تعليمها مش عربي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لااااااااااا و عليها جوز عيون ... أمسكوا الخشب*

*شكرآ يا مرمورة *


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه*
*مرسى ليكى انتى يافراشة*
*مرسى ليكم كلكم*​


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

هى الست قاعده فى طفايه ولاايه؟


----------



## jesus mon pere (8 فبراير 2007)

بصراحه 
تاخدى ملكه جمال الكون لسته اعوام يامرمر


----------



## emy (8 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه يا مرمر اوى البنوته دى بس ايه رايك لو ندورلها على عريس من المنتدى ده ونجوذهاله
تبقى تحفه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mrmr120 (9 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههه
مرسى اوى اوى اوى ياايمى ياقمر​


----------



## hany5000 (9 فبراير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مرسيه  يا  مرمر علي الصوره الذيذه  دي   
وهم   ليه  معظم الاعضاء بتعاملك كده  
مع  انك  شكلك  زي العسل*


----------



## mars666 (9 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه

لكم جني  بطني افجرت من الضحك


----------



## K A T Y (10 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههه 

تحفة يا مرمر بجد

 انت ليكي علاقة بالبنت ديه؟

اعترفي بسرعة


----------



## ابن الفادي (10 فبراير 2007)

*ايه يا مرمر الجمال والحلاوة 

معقول فيه ستات بالجمال ده 
شكلك كده غيران منها علشان 
هي اصغر منك ايه يعني اكبر من
 كليوباترا بسنتين الرجاله المتجوزين 
خارج المنافسة سيبو فرصة للشباب*


----------



## هاني ريعو (11 فبراير 2007)

:Love_Mailbox: علي فكرة يا مرمر اهنيكي علي شجاعتك وفصاحه لسانك......بس لو انتي مشمخطوبه انا جدي لسه شاب وبيكون نفسه


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)




----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

بقى كدة ياشباب ماشى 
ادينى جدك ياخوية 
ماشى ليكو يوم ياظالمة​


----------



## aziz0202 (18 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الصورة حلوة اكيد بعد الميك اب


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2007)

:yahoo: 





mrmr120 قال:


> *اسيبكم مع الصورة *
> *^*
> *^*
> *^*
> ...


----------



## BITAR (18 فبراير 2007)

*مرمر 
للمصداقيه والامانه المفروض تكتبى تحت الصوره انها المحظيه الوحيدة للاسكندر الاكبر حتى لا يدعى احد غيرهاذلك*


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههه
ماشى​


----------



## تونى 2010 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حصريا صورة اجمل فتاة بس عيبها بتشرب سجاير*

هههههههههه


----------



## كاكا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا صورة اجمل فتاة بس عيبها بتشرب سجاير*

شكرااااااااااااا جميل جدااا


----------



## hany5000 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا صورة اجمل فتاة بس عيبها بتشرب سجاير*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو  وجميله 
:ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## maria123 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا صورة اجمل فتاة بس عيبها بتشرب سجاير*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه :t33:


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا صورة اجمل فتاة بس عيبها بتشرب سجاير*

*hehehe hehehe hehe 
thx alot 4 ur nice picture
God bless you love​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا صورة اجمل فتاة بس عيبها بتشرب سجاير*

ايه الجمال ده كله
الله يكون في عون العريس


----------



## gift (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا صورة اجمل فتاة بس عيبها بتشرب سجاير*

يا لهوي:beee:


----------



## نرمين نعيم (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا صورة اجمل فتاة بس عيبها بتشرب سجاير*

دى شبه ستى اطاطا تمااااااااااااااااام


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا صورة اجمل فتاة بس عيبها بتشرب سجاير*

*اية دا بس يا مرمر ظلمتى الجمال معاها
اية رائيك نجوزها لحد من المنتدى نكون عايزين نخلص منة*


----------

